
Show HN: TVQue.com -a mailbox for TV. Send photos/videos to friend's TV - jisagigi
http://www.tvque.com/
======
jisagigi
Send photos/videos to any SmartTV or Roku using TVQue or create new channels
using RSS playlist or by search and share with your friends. Feedback welcome.

